# Another Randleman Win !



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Must be doing something right, Guffy and I took another tourney at Randleman today. We weighed in just three fish, but they were good ones, all three hit my shaky head Zoom finesse worm on one point, over a ten minute time span! We caught 12 altogether, but these were good enough, and my biggest took Big Fish too! Total weight was 12-9.
The water is still low fifties, but the fish are beginning to bite. There was another club tourney there yesterday, and their winning team weighed in a 22 pound sack.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Thanks. Had a bigger one on earlier, but she ran to a piece of standing timber and wrapped up, broke her off. Oh well.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

Sure it's easy to catch fish from a boat with no ice on the water! Most lakes up here are still all locked with ice.

Seriously though, NICE FISH. I never seem to be able to catch any bass in early Spring let alone fish like that. Congrats on the tourney win.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Still covered in ice. Wow. I'd be going crazy by now..lol


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

When do y'all expect to be able to go? I mean, I am sure the ice free time varies year to year.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Considering it's been in the 20's for the last 3 days or so I would think another week at least.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

It's typical March for us now. Cool, warm, cold, warm, cold, hot, etc..lol


----------

